# New Sulzer Marine Diesel Engine



## marine_eng (12 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## marine_eng (12 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## marine_diesel (13 أغسطس 2007)

The most powerful diesel engine in the world from sulzer and wartsila.It is called RTA-FLEX96
Cylinder bore 96 وصل قطر الاسطوانة الى 96 سم 
وصل عدد الاسطوانات للمحرك الى 14 اسطوانة inline
This is the link of the most powerful diesel engine
http://people.bath.ac.uk/ccsshb/12cyl/

لمعلومات أكتر عن الموضوع الدخول الى موقع 

www.wartsila.com


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى مارين على تعبك معانا هنا الف شكر


----------



## mimh999 (13 أغسطس 2007)

علم الانسان مالم يعلم


----------



## سمير احمد (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الصور الرائعة دى


----------



## MAHMOUD_007 (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## m.hassanin (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب ممتاز شكرا ...............


----------



## gadoo20042004 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abu alnour (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر اخى الكريم و دائما الى الأمام و التقدم


----------



## الالهام (4 يونيو 2008)

أخى-الكريم --- مجهود رائع وبارك الله لك كل أعمالك ------ م -الحولى


----------



## م/هيما (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدا....امكانيات مع خبرة طبعا


----------

